# Motorcycle Storage



## Balikbayan (Apr 23, 2019)

I am going back to my home country for six months, I'm leaving my scooter here at our house under lock and key. Should I fill the gas tank, or empty it? How to you store your ride when you have to leave for a long period?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

The newer fuel formulas tend to lose the volatility in short time so I wouldn't recommend leaving fuel in it. I would drain the tank and then run it till it quits. Plug the exhaust so no insects and such can crawl in there. The intake side should be sealed on its own by the aircleaner. Also best to somehow block it up to take the weight off the tires so you won't have a lumpy ride when you return.

Fred


----------



## Balikbayan (Apr 23, 2019)

Thanks, good advice, now I have to figure out how to drain the tank.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Balikbayan said:


> Thanks, good advice, now I have to figure out how to drain the tank.


Just run it dry.


----------



## Balikbayan (Apr 23, 2019)

I was just thinking of that, thanks.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Balikbayan said:


> Thanks, good advice, now I have to figure out how to drain the tank.


Can you pull the fuel line and drain it into a gas can? Then start it and run the remaining fuel out. 
Don’t forget the reserve. 
Once that’s done, I would pour a little bit of oil in the spark plug holes and turn the engine over a few times to work the oil into the cylinders. That way the cylinders, pistons and rings are lubed up for storage and won’t rust.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Tim_L said:


> Can you pull the fuel line and drain it into a gas can? Then start it and run the remaining fuel out.
> Don’t forget the reserve.
> Once that’s done, I would pour a little bit of oil in the spark plug holes and turn the engine over a few times to work the oil into the cylinders. That way the cylinders, pistons and rings are lubed up for storage and won’t rust.


Good advice on the oiling. That is what I used to do with the engines that were on seasonal use equipment back during the years I was a Fleet Mechanic. You should be able to pull the gas line off to drain or you could try to plan itso you are nearly empty at the right time and then just run it till it quits,then do the oil thing. Make sure to reseal the spark plug(s) to seal up the cylinder.

Just happened to think of this. Some Motorcycles/scooters have a reserve position on the fuel tank shutoff. If yours has this position, make sure to turn it there to get rid of all the gas in the tank.

Fred


----------



## Balikbayan (Apr 23, 2019)

Thanks Fred, I have done exactly that with other mc I have had, but this little 125 mio is different, hard to get at the fuel lines, and spark plug.


----------



## Balikbayan (Apr 23, 2019)

Thank you all for your suggestions, but I think I'm going to put the scooter up on blocks, and get my father-in-law to start it up and run it a few times a month. I know I can trust him not to let any one take it out for a joyride.
.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Balikbayan said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions, but I think I'm going to put the scooter up on blocks, and get my father-in-law to start it up and run it a few times a month. I know I can trust him not to let any one take it out for a joyride.
> .


That is another good way to handle unused vehicles/equipment. I used to "exercise" all our company standby generators every week for about 20 minutes or so to ensure that they warmed up and the fuel did not set in the fuel lines to go stale or turn to varnish.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Balikbayan said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions, but I think I'm going to put the scooter up on blocks, and get my father-in-law to start it up and run it a few times a month. I know I can trust him not to let any one take it out for a joyride.
> .


Unless you add fresh fuel regularly you still stand the chance of the fuel going stale.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Balikbayan said:


> Thanks Fred, I have done exactly that with other mc I have had, but this little 125 mio is different, hard to get at the fuel lines, and spark plug.


We have an I 125 Mio so injected. We use it for the wet market runs etc. not sure if yours is naturally aspirated but if so there is a possibility that if you drain it the carbie seals may dry out and crack leading to problems down the track. I own many vehicles in Oz that we stand down for 6 to 7 months every year, unleaded and diesel, all I do is disconnect the battery and 90% of the time they start first time, 10% is usually crook battery.

My personal experience with small engines is leave the fuel in the tank as long as it's under 2 years, after 18 months to 2 years the fuel loses its octane rating/goes stale. If you are only going for 6 months then put it up on blocks, disconnect the battery and take the keys.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

